# [SOLVED] Engine will not stay running



## y_me (Apr 30, 2009)

Howdy!
I’m a newcomer to this forum so please take this fact in consideration.

I have a Briggs & Stratton 5hp 135200 engine mounted to a craftsman chipper. A friend gave the machine to me with rusted fuel tank. I disassembled the carb, cleaned, and replaced fuel diaphragm and needle. Purchased a new tank with new gaskets, new fuel draw tube, etc.

According to the manual, I believe I have all linkage connected properly. Filled fuel tank with new fuel from pump. Left the air cleaner off so I could prim and start the engine. After about two (2) pulls the engine started, but died shortly there after. Primed again and engine started after two (2) pulls, but again started to die. So before it died I placed my hand over the intake to help fuel rise to carb. Engine wanted to continue running with hand on intake, but again died. Attempted this same procedure for about a half dozen times while adjusting needle valve to no avail. 

I know the solution will be simple, but I can’t see the forest for the trees right now :4-dontkno

Please help! Any suggestions will be taken and put to use!

Thanks
Randy


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: Engine will not stay running*

Check the float level, might still be junk in there. Good move on replacing
the tank, but there might still be some pieces of debris hanging around.
Check float level, might be a pin hole in the float,,,or gas soaked and 
cannot rise...


----------



## y_me (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: Engine will not stay running*

Thanks for the response Manic. This model is a tank mounted type, which I forgot to mention, sorry, no float.

Thanks again for your response. I'm going to remove the carb/tank and drain fuel, run the carb thru the cleaners again. May have missed some debrie. 

Thanks
Randy


----------



## y_me (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: Engine will not stay running*

Update:
With the suggestions you folks made, I was able to get the engine to run with choke on full, and the throttle at less than half. Any other control positions cause her to die. The second fuel draw stem was plugged with metal from the screws mounting to the new tank, my bad for sure.

Adjusted the needle valve from 0 turns to all the way out at ¼ turn at a time. This engine is causing me to loose more hair than it’s worth. LOL

If you folks have any other suggestions I will appreciate the input. Otherwise, I guess it goes in to the professionals.

Thanks Again
Randy


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Engine will not stay running*

If the small chamber in the tank (which acts as the float bowl) was very rusty, then the main nozzle probably has dirt, rust or varnish in it. Since the main jet is non-removable, (so you could clean it and the nozzle) the only option is to dip the carb in a strong cleaner, (dip doesn't clean rust) if that doesn't work you'll most likely have to replace the carb.


----------



## y_me (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: Engine will not stay running*



k2skier said:


> If the small chamber in the tank (which acts as the float bowl) was very rusty, then the main nozzle probably has dirt, rust or varnish in it. Since the main jet is non-removable, (so you could clean it and the nozzle) the only option is to dip the carb in a strong cleaner, (dip doesn't clean rust) if that doesn't work you'll most likely have to replace the carb.


K2Skier was right!
I removed the carb off my MDT Tiller, which just happens to have the same engine, tank, and carb. Dismanteled the old carb and put all new parts in the tiller carb and installed on my chipper. Wow, she runs great and on the second pull. So, I guess a new carb is required for my tiller now.

Thanks everyone for your help! Most appreciated!

Randy


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Engine will not stay running*

Congratulations on your success and thanks. Too bad you can't service that type of carb more thoroughly, they're getting expensive!


----------

